# هترفعوااااا بأيه النهارده يا أعضاء ؟!!!!!



## Coptic MarMar (24 نوفمبر 2008)

*






كل سنة وأنتم طييييييبين يا أعضاء 

غدااا الصيام وطبعا المنتدى فاضى النهارده 

كلووووووه مش فاضى شغاااااال 30: هههههه

يلا كل عضو يدخل يقولنا بقى هيرفع بأيه النهارده 

ومش عايزة هروووووووب من السؤال :smil8:

يلا علشان اقولكم انا كمان :t30:*​


----------



## oesi no (24 نوفمبر 2008)

فول وطعمية ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 نوفمبر 2008)

oesi_no قال:


> فول وطعمية ​



*يسلاااااااااااام..

مش مصدقة بقك يا جو ياخويا *​


----------



## oesi no (24 نوفمبر 2008)

*



يسلاااااااااااام..

مش مصدقة بقك يا جو ياخويا 

أنقر للتوسيع...

يبقا بصارة *


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (24 نوفمبر 2008)

*ههههههههههههه انا هاكل بيتزاااااااااااااااااااا وشوية حاجات خفيفة جنبها كده يعنى مثلا مثلا صنيتين فراخ مع شوية لحوووووووووم متنوعة كده يعنى وهاكل ايس كريم مع ان الجو سقعة بس نستحمل ههههههه ومفيش مانع من شوية انواع شيكولاتة كده يعنى بس كفاية كده عشان ده الصيام الصغير هههههههههه​*


----------



## جيلان (24 نوفمبر 2008)

bent el3dra قال:


> *ههههههههههههه انا هاكل بيتزاااااااااااااااااااا وشوية حاجات خفيفة جنبها كده يعنى مثلا مثلا صنيتين فراخ مع شوية لحوووووووووم متنوعة كده يعنى وهاكل ايس كريم مع ان الجو سقعة بس نستحمل ههههههه ومفيش مانع من شوية انواع شيكولاتة كده يعنى بس كفاية كده عشان ده الصيام الصغير هههههههههه​*



*انتِ ناوية تصومى للسنة الجاية ولا ايه يا بت :11azy:
انا اكلت فراخ عشن مش بحب اللحمة 
ومش بحب الشيكولاتة بردوا 30:*

*وانتى يا بت يا مرمر اكلتى ايه عدس ؟*


----------



## Coptic Man (24 نوفمبر 2008)

انا مش عارف ها ارفع ازاي وفين

معزوم في بيتنا وعند عمتي واختي كمان عايزاني اكمل عندها

وربنا يستر ها اقضيها في المستشفي غسيل معدة في الاخر

انتوا عارفين الصعايدة وكرمهم

كل سنة وانتي طيبة يا مرمر وكل المنتدي طيبين وربنا يعود عليكم الايام بخير وسلام


----------



## kalimooo (24 نوفمبر 2008)

بالفراش شوية مكرونة  مسلوقة
ههههههههههههههههههههه
عيان
حظ بقى  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## جيلان (24 نوفمبر 2008)

Coptic Man قال:


> انا مش عارف ها ارفع ازاي وفين
> 
> معزوم في بيتنا وعند عمتي واختي كمان عايزاني اكمل عندها
> 
> ...



*تلت بيووووت :11azy:
افترى
خلاص خدهم اتنين غدى وواحد عشى كدى
عينى علينا :hlp:*


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 نوفمبر 2008)

عندنا خمس فراخ فى الثلاجه هرفع بيهم ​


----------



## BishoRagheb (24 نوفمبر 2008)

كام فرخة.... صينية لحمة.... بيتزا...مكرونة بشاميل....حما...بط ...وز...
بس


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (24 نوفمبر 2008)

رفعت بمكرونه وهمبورجر واكلت شيكولاته
واى حاجه فطارى عماله اكلها ههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## وليم تل (24 نوفمبر 2008)

بما اننى عنوس
مرمر مارو
فانا رامى جتتى على بنات طنطوا حوا بالمنتدى
ويلا ورونى ها اترفع باية كل واحدة تجيب اكلها
ومش عايز زواغان لحسن يطلع عليكن انكن بخيلات
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وكل سنة وانتم طيبين جميعا ذكورا واناثا
ودمتم بود​


----------



## sameh7610 (24 نوفمبر 2008)

*انا رفعت خلاص

بفراخ مشويه

كل سنة وانتم طيبين​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (24 نوفمبر 2008)

*انا رفعت بمكرونة بشاميل ولحمة مسلوقة ورقاق ونبيت
كل سنة وانتم طيبين​*


----------



## mero_engel (24 نوفمبر 2008)

وليم تل قال:


> بما اننى عنوس
> 
> مرمر مارو
> فانا رامى جتتى على بنات طنطوا حوا بالمنتدى
> ...


* وماله يا وليم *
*عنينا ليك *
*انا عليا الفول والطعميه *
*غلاسه بغلاسه بقي*
*ههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 نوفمبر 2008)

oesi_no قال:


> *
> يبقا بصارة *



*والبصرة دى صيامى ولا فطارى بقى*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 نوفمبر 2008)

bent el3dra قال:


> *ههههههههههههه انا هاكل بيتزاااااااااااااااااااا وشوية حاجات خفيفة جنبها كده يعنى مثلا مثلا صنيتين فراخ مع شوية لحوووووووووم متنوعة كده يعنى وهاكل ايس كريم مع ان الجو سقعة بس نستحمل ههههههه ومفيش مانع من شوية انواع شيكولاتة كده يعنى بس كفاية كده عشان ده الصيام الصغير هههههههههه​*



*كل ده !!!!!!

ايه يابت انت هتصومى السنة كلها ولا ايه :smil8:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 نوفمبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *انتِ ناوية تصومى للسنة الجاية ولا ايه يا بت :11azy:
> انا اكلت فراخ عشن مش بحب اللحمة
> ومش بحب الشيكولاتة بردوا 30:*
> 
> *وانتى يا بت يا مرمر اكلتى ايه عدس ؟*



*ااااااه فراخ :hlp: طيب ايه نوعهااااا ههههه 

مالكييييش دعوة :t30:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 نوفمبر 2008)

Coptic Man قال:


> انا مش عارف ها ارفع ازاي وفين
> 
> معزوم في بيتنا وعند عمتي واختي كمان عايزاني اكمل عندها
> 
> ...



*أيوووووووووووووة ياعم من قدك بقى :smil16:

لا يامون بعد الشررررررر كل ولا يهمك بس أفتكرنا معاااااااك :hlp:

هههه أيوووووة عارفين 

وأنت طيب يا مينا *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 نوفمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> بالفراش شوية مكرونة  مسلوقة
> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> عيان
> حظ بقى  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​



*سلااااااااامتك ياكليم ألف سلامة 

أبقى عوضها فى الفطار بقى بس أوعى تنسى هههههه

كل سنة وأنت طيب*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 نوفمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> عندنا خمس فراخ فى الثلاجه هرفع بيهم ​



*ومال نفسك مسدودة كده ليييه ياكوكو 30:

هههههههه*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 نوفمبر 2008)

bishoragheb قال:


> كام فرخة.... صينية لحمة.... بيتزا...مكرونة بشاميل....حما...بط ...وز...
> بس



*أمال هتعمل اايه فى الصيام الكبير يابيشو 

ده انت احتمال تييجى تاكلنا بقى 30:

هههههههه*​


----------



## بنت تماف ايريني (25 نوفمبر 2008)

انا هرفع بفرختين مشويين   واهم حاجه هاكل شيكولاته كتير قبل الصيام                *كل سنه وانتوا طيبين*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 نوفمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> رفعت بمكرونه وهمبورجر واكلت شيكولاته
> واى حاجه فطارى عماله اكلها ههههههههههههههههههه​



*هى اااااااااايه علاقة المكرونة بالهمبورجر يابت ياكوكى :11azy:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 نوفمبر 2008)

وليم تل قال:


> بما اننى عنوس
> مرمر مارو
> فانا رامى جتتى على بنات طنطوا حوا بالمنتدى
> ويلا ورونى ها اترفع باية كل واحدة تجيب اكلها
> ...



*هههههههه أنت تؤمر يا أستاذ وليم 

ميرو اتبرعت بفول وطعمية وانا عليا البصل 30:

وحضرتك طيب *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 نوفمبر 2008)

sameh7610 قال:


> *انا رفعت خلاص
> 
> بفراخ مشويه
> 
> كل سنة وانتم طيبين​*



*بالهناااا والشفا يا سامح طيب أعزم يا شيخ :smil8:

وانت طيب *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 نوفمبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *انا رفعت بمكرونة بشاميل ولحمة مسلوقة ورقاق ونبيت
> كل سنة وانتم طيبين​*



*يا جااااااامد نبيت كمان مش اللى بيفتح النفس بردوا 

ولا اللى بيسكر 30: هههههه

وانتى طيبة ياقمر *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 نوفمبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> * وماله يا وليم *
> *عنينا ليك *
> *انا عليا الفول والطعميه *
> *غلاسه بغلاسه بقي*
> *ههههههههههههههه*​



*انتى يابت يابتاعت الفول والطعمية انتى 

مجوبتيش لييييييه :smil8::smil8:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 نوفمبر 2008)

بنت تماف ايريني قال:


> انا هرفع بفرختين مشويين   واهم حاجه هاكل شيكولاته كتير قبل الصيام                *كل سنه وانتوا طيبين*​



*انتى لسه هترفعى يابنت تماف ايرينى :t9:*​


----------



## botros_22 (25 نوفمبر 2008)

لحمة + لحمة =

احسبى بقا ما الناتج

​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 نوفمبر 2008)

gewly قال:


> لحمة + لحمة =
> 
> احسبى بقا ما الناتج
> 
> ​



*فرااااااااخ 30: هههههه*​


----------



## mero_engel (25 نوفمبر 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *انتى يابت يابتاعت الفول والطعمية انتى *​
> 
> 
> *مجوبتيش لييييييه :smil8::smil8:*​


*ويعني هو انتي اللي جاوبتي يا لمضه ؟؟؟*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (25 نوفمبر 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *يا جااااااامد نبيت كمان مش اللى بيفتح النفس بردوا
> 
> ولا اللى بيسكر 30: هههههه
> 
> وانتى طيبة ياقمر *​



لالالا يا مرمر نبيت بعملة انا بايدي
بس تحفة​


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 نوفمبر 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *ومال نفسك مسدودة كده ليييه ياكوكو 30:*​
> 
> 
> *هههههههه*​


 
مالك ومال نفسى يا بت 

:smil8::smil8::smil8:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 نوفمبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *ويعني هو انتي اللي جاوبتي يا لمضه ؟؟؟*​



*انا قولت هجاوب اخر واحدة :t30:

انتى جاوبتى بقى :smil8:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 نوفمبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> لالالا يا مرمر نبيت بعملة انا بايدي
> بس تحفة​



*بس ينفع ندووووووووق :hlp:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 نوفمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> مالك ومال نفسى يا بت
> 
> :smil8::smil8::smil8:​



*ده جزاتى ياد ياللى اسمك كوكو انت :smil8:

بشوفها مسدودة ليييييه :11azy: هههه

ده انت مش بتاكل ياد ولا يبان عليك على كده 

اللهم لا حسد يعنى :smil8:*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 نوفمبر 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *ده جزاتى ياد ياللى اسمك كوكو انت :smil8:*​
> 
> *بشوفها مسدودة ليييييه :11azy: هههه*​
> *ده انت مش بتاكل ياد ولا يبان عليك على كده *​
> ...


 
هههههههههههههههه

اه اذا كان كده ماشى 

:t30::t30::t30:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 نوفمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> 
> اه اذا كان كده ماشى
> 
> :t30::t30::t30:​



*اخص عليك ياكوكو بتطلع لى لسانك :hlp:

تصدق اللون الازرق ده غيرك 

هههههههه*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 نوفمبر 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *اخص عليك ياكوكو بتطلع لى لسانك :hlp:*​
> 
> *تصدق اللون الازرق ده غيرك *​
> 
> *هههههههه*​


كل لون وليه البرستيج بتاعه 

ولا ايه رأيك فى الموضوع ده :smil16:​


----------



## candy shop (25 نوفمبر 2008)

انا يا مرمورتى عملت فراخ وملوخيه خضرا تجنن 

ورز ولحمه محمره 

والنهارده فووووول وبطاطس محمره 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





بس مش مهم الصيام ده اكله كتير سمك وده اهم شىء

وكل سنه وانتوا طيبين

نتقابل فى الفطار ههههههه

يوم 6 يناير بالليل​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 نوفمبر 2008)

انا طلبت فطيرة جبن مشكلة من عند الوحيد

اصل لا بحب فراخ ولا لحمة و هايتجننوا مني 

زي في الفطار يبقى جبنة و ممكن يعني ممكن سوسيس او كفتة

وبحب قووووووووووي البمبار

ومحدش يفصل البمبار اللي هو اية انا عارفة بس بحبة اعمل اية​


----------



## وليم تل (26 نوفمبر 2008)

> هههههههه أنت تؤمر يا أستاذ وليم
> 
> ميرو اتبرعت بفول وطعمية وانا عليا البصل
> 
> وحضرتك طيب



حقا ميرو ومرمر
اخجلتونى بكرمكن الزائد عن الحد لدرجة الاسراف
فول وطعمية وبصل احمدك يا رب  :t9:
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وكل سنة وانتم طيبين يا بخلا  :t30:
مودتى​


----------



## جيلان (26 نوفمبر 2008)

وليم تل قال:


> حقا ميرو ومرمر
> اخجلتونى بكرمكن الزائد عن الحد لدرجة الاسراف
> فول وطعمية وبصل احمدك يا رب  :t9:
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...



*فضحونا العالم دى معلش يا مستر وليم
خلاص الرفاع فاتك انا عليا فطار العيد
هعزمكم على بصارة
والبصل معانا من الاول يبقى كدى حلو اوى*


----------



## وليم تل (26 نوفمبر 2008)

> فضحونا العالم دى معلش يا مستر وليم
> خلاص الرفاع فاتك انا عليا فطار العيد
> هعزمكم على بصارة
> والبصل معانا من الاول يبقى كدى حلو اوى



وجاية على نفسك لية
مس جيلان
واضح كدة يا حرام اللحمة ولا الفراخ ما زارتكوش من زمان
عشان كدة يا حبة عينى عدمانين وهفتانين
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  :mus25:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (26 نوفمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> كل لون وليه البرستيج بتاعه
> 
> ولا ايه رأيك فى الموضوع ده :smil16:​



*عندك حق طبعا يا كوكو 30:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (26 نوفمبر 2008)

candy shop قال:


> انا يا مرمورتى عملت فراخ وملوخيه خضرا تجنن
> 
> ورز ولحمه محمره
> 
> ...




*ماحنااااااا شمينا الريحة يا كاندى :hlp:

بالهنااا والشفا يا ماماتى 

اه صح الصيام ده مش بنحس بيه علشان السمك 

هههههههه اوووك العزومة عند مامتناااااا كاندى يا جماعة زى ماهى قالت اهو

وحضرتك بصحة وألف خييييييير *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (26 نوفمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> انا طلبت فطيرة جبن مشكلة من عند الوحيد
> 
> اصل لا بحب فراخ ولا لحمة و هايتجننوا مني
> 
> ...



*هو أنتى صايمة ازاى صحيح يا فراشة ؟ :t9:

ههههههه انتى بتكلمى ناس من عالم تانى ولا ايه 

وانا كمان بموت فى البمبار العزومة عندك عليه بقى فى الفطار :t30:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (26 نوفمبر 2008)

وليم تل قال:


> حقا ميرو ومرمر
> اخجلتونى بكرمكن الزائد عن الحد لدرجة الاسراف
> فول وطعمية وبصل احمدك يا رب  :t9:
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...



*مااااااهى دى مشكلتنا يا أستاذ وليم 

مسرفين بطريقة فظييييييعة :11azy: هههه

ده مش بخل يا أستاذى..

أصل مفيش غير الفول والطعمية والبصل اللى بيلكم الواحد 30:

ههههه يعنى يجيب من الااااخر :hlp:*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 نوفمبر 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *هو أنتى صايمة ازاى صحيح يا فراشة ؟ :t9:*​
> 
> *ههههههه انتى بتكلمى ناس من عالم تانى ولا ايه *​
> 
> *وانا كمان بموت فى البمبار العزومة عندك عليه بقى فى الفطار :t30:*​


 انا صايمة بس خت حل للالبان و الجبن بس :t30:

وهما بيرفعوا قلت اشمعنى ارفع زيهم 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ورفعت بحاجة مسموحالي اساسا في الصيام 30:

ههههههههههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (26 نوفمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> انا صايمة بس خت حل للالبان و الجبن بس :t30:
> 
> وهما بيرفعوا قلت اشمعنى ارفع زيهم
> 
> ...



*طيب وليه ترفعى بقى اصلا :11azy: 

عموما انا بكده هقولك صوما مقبولا وانشاء الله يكون أفطارا شهيا 30: هههه

ههههه وكمان بحاجة مسمحوة لك أوعى تكونى واخدة حل بالشيكولاتة كده أزعل انا :smil8:

لو جت على الالبان بس مش مهم :t30:*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 نوفمبر 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *طيب وليه ترفعى بقى اصلا :11azy: *​
> 
> *عموما انا بكده هقولك صوما مقبولا وانشاء الله يكون أفطارا شهيا 30: هههه*​
> *ههههه وكمان بحاجة مسمحوة لك أوعى تكونى واخدة حل بالشيكولاتة كده أزعل انا :smil8:*​
> ...


الشوكلاتة انا مابحبهاش اصلآ

او يعني ماليش تقل عليها 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




برفع علشان هما بيرفعوا الله اشمعنى هههههههههههه​


----------



## وليم تل (27 نوفمبر 2008)

> مااااااهى دى مشكلتنا يا أستاذ وليم
> 
> مسرفين بطريقة فظييييييعة  هههه
> 
> ...



على رأيك مرمر
مسرفين حقيقى بأمارة 3 بنوتات ردوا بعزومة فول وطعمية
والثالثة بتاعة البصارة والباقى زوغ ههههههههههههههههههه
اوك فى انتظار عزومتك عند ابو ربيع 
وانا علية الشاى الكشرى تحبسى بية
فى القهوة اللى جنبة ما هو كلة ارديحى
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وعلى مستوى الغداء تكون القاعدة  :smil8:​


----------



## bebboo2 (27 نوفمبر 2008)

ليس بالخبز وحدة يحيا الانسان بل بكل كلمه تخرج من فم  الله كل سنه وانتم طيبين  
samuel​


----------



## mero_engel (27 نوفمبر 2008)

وليم تل قال:


> على رأيك مرمر
> مسرفين حقيقى بأمارة 3 بنوتات ردوا بعزومة فول وطعمية
> والثالثة بتاعة البصارة والباقى زوغ ههههههههههههههههههه
> اوك فى انتظار عزومتك عند ابو ربيع
> ...


*شاي وكشري كمان *
*وبتتريق علينا وتقول بخلا *
*طب علي الاقل البساره هتاخد ملح وميه ونار*
*والبصل هتروح يعيني البت مرمر الغلبانه تدب مشوار لحد ام مديحه مخصوص عشان تجبلنا البصل*
*وشوف دلوقتي سندويتشات الفول والطعميه اغلي من الكباب :11azy:*
*وانت جاي تقولنا شاي :t9:*
*حقيقي يا زعيم الغلاسه كريم من يومك *​


----------



## وليم تل (28 نوفمبر 2008)

> شاي وكشري كمان
> وبتتريق علينا وتقول بخلا
> طب علي الاقل البساره هتاخد ملح وميه ونار
> والبصل هتروح يعيني البت مرمر الغلبانه تدب مشوار لحد ام مديحه مخصوص عشان تجبلنا البصل
> ...



اهلين ميرو انجل
واحدة من اجل الفول والطعمية والثانية من اجل البصارة
يعنى تأكلونى فول وطعمية ومش عاجبكم 
تحبسوا بشاى كشرى على القهوة
امال المفروض اعزمكم فى سانتا لوتشيا
ولا اية يا زعيمة حزب الحداقة  :hlp:
اظن كدة الغى حزب الغلاسة
واعمل حزب الكروديات  :heat:​


----------



## mero_engel (28 نوفمبر 2008)

*



*​ 









*ولا تزعل *
*انا جبت الطلبات اهو *
*عشان متقولش بس اننا بنضحك علي حد *
*وبعدين عايز تعزم تلات بنوتان علي قهوه ؟؟؟؟*
*ياسلام علي التواضع يا زعيم الغلاسه*
*يلا بقي شوف انت المفروض هتجيب ايه *​


----------



## وليم تل (28 نوفمبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



يا خراشى اية دة طبق فول 
يا جرسون سك على الشاى خسارة فيهم
ويلا يا بنات بيتك بيتك بلا وكسة :smil8:​


----------



## mero_engel (28 نوفمبر 2008)

*اظهر وبان عليك الامان*
*اشهدوا يابنات *
*علي زعيم حزب الغلاسه *
*بيستخسر فينا حتي كوبايه الشاي *
*وارجع واقول *
*من يومك كريم يا زعيم ههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## وليم تل (29 نوفمبر 2008)

> اظهر وبان عليك الامان
> اشهدوا يابنات
> علي زعيم حزب الغلاسه
> بيستخسر فينا حتي كوبايه الشاي
> ...



صحصحى ميرو انجل
انا مش كريم انا وليم ولا دة تاثير الفول :heat:
وبنات مين اللى يشهدوا دة الزيت خلاهم مش شايفين اصلا
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وعايزين اعمل معاكوا واجب ضيافة
ارموا بياضكوا يا حلوين بعيد عن اللى بالى بالك :gun:​


----------



## جيلان (29 نوفمبر 2008)

*شاى ايه لا انا عايزة نسكافيه ماليش دعوة
دنت مكلفنا اكل بفوق التلاتة جنيه*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (29 نوفمبر 2008)

وليم تل قال:


> على رأيك مرمر
> مسرفين حقيقى بأمارة 3 بنوتات ردوا بعزومة فول وطعمية
> والثالثة بتاعة البصارة والباقى زوغ ههههههههههههههههههه
> اوك فى انتظار عزومتك عند ابو ربيع
> ...



*هههههههههه

ماحضرتك بتقووول اهو 3 بنوتات :smil8: وشفت عزموا بأد أيه 

وحضرتك عزمت علينا بالشاى :11azy: 

مين اللى بخيل دلوقتى :t30:

ماله بس مستوى القاعدة ده مية مية من فول وفلافل وبصل 30:

وبعدين أبو ربيع غالى بقى خالينا فى محمد احمد على قدينا :hlp: هههه*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (29 نوفمبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*كلك وااااااجب يابت ياميرو 

وأناااااا جبت البصل اللى وعدتكم بيه اهو 

احسن تفكرونى بخيلة ولا حاجة 30:




*​


----------



## وليم تل (1 ديسمبر 2008)

> شاى ايه لا انا عايزة نسكافيه ماليش دعوة
> دنت مكلفنا اكل بفوق التلاتة جنيه



مين هناك................!!!!!!
مس جيلان بتاعة البصارة

وزعلانة على 3 جنية خدى 5 منى 
وكلى الفول والطعمية والبصل بالنيابة عنى
وعايزة نس كافية بدل الشاى يبقى ولا دة ولا دة 
وما اشوفكمش فى عزومة تانى  :crazy_pil
:nunu0000:​


----------



## وليم تل (1 ديسمبر 2008)

> هههههههههه
> 
> ماحضرتك بتقووول اهو 3 بنوتات  وشفت عزموا بأد أيه
> 
> ...



هو انتى لسة عايشة فى زمن محمد احمد
مرمر مارو
فكى كيسك يا ماما ورفهى عن نفسك شوية
فى بلبع يدعوكى لزيارتة هناك ستجدى ما تشتهية الانفس
وبطلوا بخل فضحتونا  :8_5_19:     :8_5_17:​


----------



## mero_engel (1 ديسمبر 2008)

*خلاص يا جماعه اعتبروا انه دي دعوه عامه من وليم*
*بعد الفطار *
*هيودينا بلبع*
*واحنا موافقين ومش هنكسفك*​


----------



## وليم تل (1 ديسمبر 2008)

> خلاص يا جماعه اعتبروا انه دي دعوه عامه من وليم
> بعد الفطار
> هيودينا بلبع
> واحنا موافقين ومش هنكسفك



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ما صدقتى ميرو انجل
وعملتيها دعوة عامة ونصيحة خليكم نباتيين احسن
ما بلاها لحمة وبلاها فراخ لحسن تتعودوا عليها ld:
عشان صحتكم​


----------



## mero_engel (1 ديسمبر 2008)

*بصراحه اه *
*احنا ما بنصدق استغلالين بعيد عنك*
*وان كان علي حكايه النباتيين *
*لا متخفش احنا متحملين النتيجه*
*انت بس اعمل اللي عليك*​


----------



## وليم تل (1 ديسمبر 2008)

> بصراحه اه
> احنا ما بنصدق استغلالين بعيد عنك
> وان كان علي حكايه النباتيين
> لا متخفش احنا متحملين النتيجه
> انت بس اعمل اللي عليك


وبعيد عنى لية 
انتم مش رفعتونى بفول وطعمية وبصل
وانا مش ها ابخل عليكم ابدا
وها افطركم عند بلبع برضة وبيعمل:99: 
شوربة عدس انما اية تكلوا صوابعكم وراها  :gy0000:​


----------



## twety (1 ديسمبر 2008)

> على رأيك مرمر
> مسرفين حقيقى بأمارة 3 بنوتات ردوا بعزومة فول وطعمية
> والثالثة بتاعة البصارة والباقى زوغ ههههههههههههههههههه
> اوك فى انتظار عزومتك عند ابو ربيع
> ...


 

*طب ممكن اعزمكوا على عصير*
*من عند فرغلى *


----------



## twety (1 ديسمبر 2008)

*انا عازوة عزومه سمك بقى*
*اتصرفووووا*
*قبل ما يجى يوم الاربع *
*سمك مش تونه وممكن معاه بصل مش هعترض قوى يعنى*
*هههههههههههههههه*

*وبعده نشرب حاجه ساقعه*
*ايه رائيكوا*
*مين يقوم بالمهمه دى *


----------



## mero_engel (1 ديسمبر 2008)

*خلاص بصي يا فرختي الشامورت *
*وليم يعزمنا علي السمك *
*وبما انتي صاحبه اقتراح الموضوع*
*يبقي عليكي الحاجه الساقعه*
*تماما كده ؟؟؟*​


----------



## وليم تل (1 ديسمبر 2008)

> انا عازوة عزومه سمك بقى
> اتصرفووووا
> قبل ما يجى يوم الاربع
> سمك مش تونه وممكن معاه بصل مش هعترض قوى يعنى
> ...






> خلاص بصي يا فرختي الشامورت
> وليم يعزمنا علي السمك
> وبما انتي صاحبه اقتراح الموضوع
> يبقي عليكي الحاجه الساقعه
> تماما كده ؟؟؟



بما ان تويتى نفسها تاكل سمك يا حرام
انا طالع على راس التين بسنارتى التوماتيكى اصطاد لها شوية
وهى عليها تجهز الاكل مشوى على مقلى على صيادية 
وطبعا هى ولا ليها فى المطبخ ولا حاجة يبقى اريح نفسى احسن :crazy_pil

وبما ان صحبتها ميرو قالت انها فرخة شامورت
يبقى وجدتها احنا نحمر تويتى ولا نشويها وبالهنا والشفا

:8_5_17:   :554cc:​


----------



## twety (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*اممممم*
*شكلى هطلع كارتين احمر ناو*

*هاتوا السمك احسنلكوا*
*وبعدين يامستر وليم انا بروفيشنال فى المطبخ*
*بس فى الاكل المعروف بس*
*ههههههههههههه*

*متقوليش الفيلى اكله جديدة*
*ولا اعملى اكله غريبه*
*هههههههه*


----------



## mero_engel (2 ديسمبر 2008)

وليم تل قال:


> بما ان تويتى نفسها تاكل سمك يا حرام
> انا طالع على راس التين بسنارتى التوماتيكى اصطاد لها شوية
> وهى عليها تجهز الاكل مشوى على مقلى على صيادية
> وطبعا هى ولا ليها فى المطبخ ولا حاجة يبقى اريح نفسى احسن :crazy_pil​
> ...


* دا انت داخل بقي تهدي النفوس *
*وبتشغل البوتجاز اهو يا وليم *

*لالا ولا يفرق معانا الكلام دا *
*وشوف دلوقتي بقي عليك كام طلب*
*ولسه مجبتش حاجه:smil8:*​


----------



## twety (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*وقال يقول بخلاء*

*الكلمه تلف تلف*
*وترجع لصاحبها*
*هههههههههههههه*


----------



## جيلان (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*بما انى اسكندرانية فالسمك سيبو عليا *




*انى اكله :smile01*
*امل فاكرين ايه يعنى دنا لسة عازمة مستر وليم على بصارة*
*هجبلكوا منين واحنا 2 فى الشهر كدى وفى اخره يساتر*

*يلا اى خدمة*


----------



## twety (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*اممممم*
*اخس عليكى يا جيجي*
*زعلتينى منك*
*طب بقولك*
*انتى اعزمينى انا *
*وسيبك من ميرو ووليم*
*هههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## وليم تل (2 ديسمبر 2008)

[/url][/IMG]







[/url][/IMG]







[/url][/IMG]







[/url][/IMG]


ولا تزعلوا يا بنات جبتلك اجمل اكلة سمك
اصلكم بصراحة صعبتوا علية هفتانين وعدمانين 
من الفول والطعمية والبصارة وقبل الاربعاء ويلا بالهنا
استنوا ما حدش يمد ايدة قبل ما تمسكوا الفرخة الشامورت 
اللى بتلف فى المنتدى وتحطوها فى التقفيصة 
عشان ندبحها على الرفاع وبراحتكم
تشوها تحمروها تسلقوها المهم هم هم هم
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## twety (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*امممممممم*
*ماشى *
*هعدبها الناس لبعضيها*

*بس انا زعلانه بقى*
*انا بحب السمك المقلى او المطجن*
*مليش فى المشوى بقى*
*ولا انت مستقصدنى يعنى*
*خلاص شكرا وزحلانه انا *


----------



## twety (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*بس تصدق جوعتنى*
*عاوزة اكل انا بقى دلوقت*

*وات كان اى دو ناو (*


----------



## mero_engel (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*لالالا استني *
*هو انت جايبلنا سمكه وجاي تضحك علينا بيها *
*ليه هو احنا هنتصور جمبها ولا ايه ؟؟؟؟؟*
*لالالالالالالا يا وليم المكلام دا مينفعش *
*ومش هتضحك علينا *​


----------



## twety (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*ايوة ياميرو*
*بالظبط كلامك كده*
*هو بيضحك علينا بكام طبق كده*
*شكله نسى ان احنا الىل هناكل*
*كان فاكر انه هياكل واحنا نتفرج عليه ونتصور جمبه*
*ههههههههههههههه*


----------



## mero_engel (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*غلبان يا تويتي *
*اصله ميعرفش اننا ممكن ناكل السمك بالطبق بتاعه*
*ههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## وليم تل (2 ديسمبر 2008)

امممممممم
ماشى 
هعدبها الناس لبعضيها




> بس انا زعلانه بقى
> انا بحب السمك المقلى او المطجن
> مليش فى المشوى بقى
> ولا انت مستقصدنى يعنى
> خلاص شكرا وزحلانه انا



هو انتى لسة ما دخلتيش التقفيصة
تويتى
وكمان من كتر الفول والطعمية والبصارة
مش شايفين ان فى سمك مقلى يا حول اللة
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انا رجعت فى كلامى وها اقلب السفرة
وفعلا يا بنات طنطو حوا ولا بيعجبكم العجب ولا حتى الصيام فى رجب
ومنتظرك فى الرفاع عشان نتعشى بيكى وسلميلى على ميرو :crazy_pil
:big37:  :36_1_66:​


----------



## twety (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*طنطو حوا بتسلم عليك وبتقولك*
*متنساش وانت راجع من شغلك*
*ولا وانت راجع من السفر*
*تجبلنا معاك تمون الشهر*
*احسن التلاجه بقت فاضيه خالص*
*ههههههههههههه*


----------



## monygirl (2 ديسمبر 2008)

فعلااهم حاجة فى الرفاع الشكولاتة دى بس.مش مهم اى حاجة تانية .كل سنة وانتم طيبن


----------



## وليم تل (2 ديسمبر 2008)

طنطو حوا بتسلم عليك وبتقولك



> متنساش وانت راجع من شغلك
> ولا وانت راجع من السفر
> تجبلنا معاك تمون الشهر
> احسن التلاجه بقت فاضيه خالص
> ههههههههههههه



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
طمنيها ان التلاجة دايما عمرانة
وها تعمر اكتر بفرخة المنتدى 
:8_5_17:​


----------



## twety (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*بلاش فرخه دى *

*انا زعلانه منكوا *
*ومش هدخلكوا تانى *


----------



## وليم تل (2 ديسمبر 2008)

> بلاش فرخه دى
> 
> انا زعلانه منكوا
> ومش هدخلكوا تانى



لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
تويتى
واحنا ما نقدرش نزعل قمر المنتدى وبلاها فراخ
خلينا فى السمك اهو كلة فوسفور
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## جيلان (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*ماشى نقضيها سمك لحد الفطار ونغزى فرختنا كويس عشن ندبحها يبقى فيها الرمىء كدى وتشبعنا
شدى حيلك فاضل شهر*


----------



## وليم تل (2 ديسمبر 2008)

> ماشى نقضيها سمك لحد الفطار ونغزى فرختنا كويس عشن ندبحها يبقى فيها الرمىء كدى وتشبعنا
> شدى حيلك فاضل شهر



حقا جيجى
طول عمرك صاحبة واجب وبتهدى النفوس

:bomb:​


----------



## mero_engel (3 ديسمبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *ماشى نقضيها سمك لحد الفطار ونغزى فرختنا كويس عشن ندبحها يبقى فيها الرمىء كدى وتشبعنا*
> *شدى حيلك فاضل شهر*


 

*جيجي يا حبيبتي *
*هدي البوتجاز ابو اربع شعل اللي مشغلاه دا يابنتي *
*هههههههههههههه*​


----------



## twety (3 ديسمبر 2008)

*واضح ان جلاتى هنحلى بيها*
*بس صيامى وفى علب كمان*
*هههههههههههههه*

*بت ياجيجى هشد شعرك بس اشوفك تانى*
*وخلينا فى السمك*
*انا بحبها كتيييييييييييييير*
*بس فين ياميستر وليم السمك اللى طلبته *
*وبعدين المرة دى كتر*
*احنا كتييييييييييييييييييييير ولا انت مش ناوى تاكل *
*هههههههههههههههه*


----------



## جيلان (3 ديسمبر 2008)

twety قال:


> *واضح ان جلاتى هنحلى بيها*
> *بس صيامى وفى علب كمان*
> *هههههههههههههه*
> 
> ...



*خلى بالك بتقلك مش ناوى تاكل يعنى لو مجبتش اكل مش هتاكل
عيب يا فرختى متجيش منك بردوا حد يقول كدى لمستر وليم بردوا
يلا انتوا حرين مع بعض بقى تشد شعرها متجبلكش اكل تقطعوا ميرو براحتكوا :t23:*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 نوفمبر 2010)

*جيييييييييييت :ura1::ura1:
كل سنة وأنتوا طيبين 
بدال ما أعمل موضوع جديد بقى 
وانت عارفين الفضول وحش :smile01
هههههه
يوم الأربعاء صيام الميلاد :ura1:
كل عضو يخش ويقول هيرفع بأيه 
بدال مانجيله لحد البيت :gun:
ههههههههه
:08::08::08:*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (22 نوفمبر 2010)

coptic marmar قال:


> *جيييييييييييت :ura1::ura1:
> كل سنة وأنتوا طيبين
> بدال ما أعمل موضوع جديد بقى
> وانت عارفين الفضول وحش :smile01
> ...


ههههههههههههههههههه
تصدقى مش عارفة لسة
اما اشوف هتعزمينى على ايه
​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 نوفمبر 2010)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> تصدقى مش عارفة لسة
> اما اشوف هتعزمينى على ايه
> ​



*تعالى بكرة الكلية وأعزمك على كريب
وربنا يعدى الكريب ده على خير :smile01
ههههههه
يابت مش مصدقة بوقك 
طيب اكلتوا ايه النهارده :thnk0001:*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (22 نوفمبر 2010)

coptic marmar قال:


> *تعالى بكرة الكلية وأعزمك على كريب
> وربنا يعدى الكريب ده على خير :smile01
> ههههههه
> يابت مش مصدقة بوقك
> طيب اكلتوا ايه النهارده :thnk0001:*​


اوووووووووووووبس 
جاية جاية هههههههههه
وانتى مالك ناقص تيجى تعيشى معانا
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 نوفمبر 2010)

*ما بيفرق معايا أكل صيامى أو فطارى...عادى...
*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 نوفمبر 2010)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> اوووووووووووووبس
> جاية جاية هههههههههه
> وانتى مالك ناقص تيجى تعيشى معانا
> ​



*يابت وانتى تطولى:thnk0001: 
ولا نسيت تطولى ازاى بقى :gy0000:
ابعدى عنى وانا فاصلة كده مابصدق 
ههههههه
:new6:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 نوفمبر 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *جيييييييييييت :ura1::ura1:
> كل سنة وأنتوا طيبين
> بدال ما أعمل موضوع جديد بقى
> وانت عارفين الفضول وحش :smile01
> ...


*يا فضولك الزايد *
*ايه دددددددددددددددده*
*ياساتر علي دي مناخيرك يا شيخة*
*احم احم احم*
*هروح هتعشي في كوك دور:ura1:*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 نوفمبر 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *جيييييييييييت :ura1::ura1:
> كل سنة وأنتوا طيبين
> بدال ما أعمل موضوع جديد بقى
> وانت عارفين الفضول وحش :smile01
> ...



*
وانتي مالك يابت 
مش هقلك بقي 
وخلي مناخيرك تاكلك :a63:​*


----------



## tasoni queena (23 نوفمبر 2010)

ايه ده !!!!!!

مين قالك ان احنا هنصوم هههههههههههه


----------



## +bent el malek+ (24 مارس 2011)

جيلان قال:


> *انتِ ناوية تصومى للسنة الجاية ولا ايه يا بت :11azy:*
> *انا اكلت فراخ عشن مش بحب اللحمة *
> *ومش بحب الشيكولاتة بردوا 30:*
> 
> *وانتى يا بت يا مرمر اكلتى ايه عدس ؟*


*عسل يا بت يا جيلان*​


----------



## جيلان (24 مارس 2011)

mana_mana قال:


> *عسل يا بت يا جيلان*​


 

*ربنا يخليكى يا حبيبة قلبى انتى الى عسل*


----------



## النهيسى (25 مارس 2011)

ههههههههههههههه
أنا نسيت
لأنى دخلت الموضوع متأخر
كل سنه وأنتم طيبين
​


----------

